
Google Removes 'Remove China Apps' App from the Appstore - jeswin
https://twitter.com/NorbertElekes/status/1267888141396049923
======
jeswin
This was one of the most downloaded apps in India for the last week. It
doesn't really uninstall anything, just shows you a list of apps that you
could uninstall.

I hope the developers have some recourse, this clearly seems to be a free
speech issue.

